

We Need to Get the Internet of Things Right - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/19/we-need-to-get-the-internet-of-things-right/

======
pforpineapple
This is very interesting. If we look at
[Pebble]([https://getpebble.com/](https://getpebble.com/)), their model
respects the view where one connected product should not duplicate or bring
new dependencies to an existing network. The problem is, the only way Pebble
could concretize was by creating an app that connected the watch to several
other apps. IMHO, these islands of technology are profitable to Apple, Google
(and Microsoft). SDKs for specific products are abundant, I would suggest an
open-source IoT SDK that frames and federates the development of new 'things'.
As one of the aforementioned firms, you can leverage an existing outsider
service and make the experience easier for users whilst keeping a hand on
their SDK. Divide and rule ?

------
mark_l_watson
I am developing some (fairly simple) example IoT examples for a book I am
working on ("Power Java").

One thing that I don't yet have a handle on yet is security, and I suspect
that securing IoT devices will be in general challenging.

~~~
davidgerard
It would be nice if the article had even mentioned it, yes.

Whenever you see the words "Internet of Things", think: "unfixable Heartbleed
everywhere forever."

